# Starting Again At Rock-Bottom



## thunderegg (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello All,

Firstly, thank you to this community for having me.

I finally decided after well over a year's worth of research, along with my first-ever trip abroad to visit my girlfriend and her family in Davao for two weeks last September, that this is where I want to go and live, for the most part.

I am currently in the process of searching for and acquiring work online with an English coaching/tutoring company based in the U.S. (<Snip>.com). I am not certified, nor do I have any experience specifically in teaching English as a second language. All I am drawing on is real life and various job experiences. I hope to get my foot in the door by starting out coaching conversational English, putting some of my earnings toward obtaining my first certification, thereby opening a few more avenues.

I'm at a point in my life where I am literally starting over. I was married for 17 years, and have three teenage sons. After various trials and errors in different career prospects, especially in the difficult world of the music industry, along with my recent divorce, I fell back to the same job I had 18 years ago with the local cleaning company. Not great, but I am surviving, albeit _barely._

I've done an exhaustive amount of research into everything good and bad about the Philippines, visited there, and it just confirms to me in my heart that I still want to go. Bottom line is income. If I can earn the same wage online as I do with my "junk" job, that's fine by me. This U.S. economy is in shambles as far as the full time job market is concerned in my area, so it forces me to look elsewhere in order to better earn and save what money I can scratch up, while actually doing a job I _enjoy._

So, starting with the basics, if anyone has any sources I could follow up on in the field of tutoring/coaching English to foreign students via online, I am greatly appreciative. This would serve to help me get "unstuck" from the current rut I'm in.

Again, thanks for having me here.

-Phil


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Phil how close to you have before you can draw social security? Philippine sure is a tough spot to rely on income made here and don't forget a good and reliable internet connection especially in Davao I heard the electrical rates are much higher in that region with no rate discount in the off peak hours.

Have you tried searching for a job in ND, nothing but jobs available there. If you plan on staying here and it sounds like you are ready, then I try to get your Immigration status fixed first before you make a final decision it would be much easier getting that accomplished stateside, it can become very expensive traveling back and forth to Manila after you've married here to get your Immigrant status in check.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Having to rely on any sort of work in the Philippines is a big big risk. Just working there legally is no mean theat. They are now trying to clamp down on working on the internet under the radar. 99% of expats in the Philippines are on a pension of some sort.


----------



## thunderegg (Mar 25, 2016)

Offhand, it sounds like I'm pretty well still stuck, even if it's a U.S.-based remote job I'm trying to get on with. Damn her for falling "ass-over-tea-cup" in love with me. (Kidding, of course.. but she started it.  ) Even she has a very long way to go in the eyes of the almighty government to be able to go anywhere. At least _she's_ young and employed.

As far as jobs here are concerned: Yes, I have considered mining and/or oil jobs, but for once in my life I'd like to do something a little easier on myself _with the exception of call centers- YUCK!_ I like to help people, but not in that capacity. Tried it for three months, and all I got was a huge raging headache. 

Other than that, everything I have ever done since the early 90's was very physical, laborious, outdoor in sub-zero to very hot work. I'm 43 now. I doubt social security will even exist in my future. Whether or not I land this spoken-English coach job, I will get started on my TESOL/TEFL certification. I'd like to get into a profession where I'm helping people learn something besides me explaining why they jacked their own cell-phone bill up so high.

Just fearful that everything she and I have built in this relationship over the past year and three months is becoming all-for-not..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I know a few guys that work online, and get get paid in US dollars. They pay their US taxes and never have a problem here in the PI's. Not sure what the Philippine government would say... but it does not seem to be an issue. Yet.


----------



## thunderegg (Mar 25, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I know a few guys that work online, and get get paid in US dollars. They pay their US taxes and never have a problem here in the PI's. Not sure what the Philippine government would say... but it does not seem to be an issue. Yet.


Everything I have watched and read about the tax code seems in line with what you just said. And, I agree.. as with anywhere, there's a big "Yet" with the likes of the government. What I'm going after, they pay over $10 per hour. The only way I will learn just how much work there is is to try it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I know a few guys that work online, and get get paid in US dollars. They pay their US taxes and never have a problem here in the PI's. Not sure what the Philippine government would say... but it does not seem to be an issue. Yet.


I read somewhere recently, I think it was a newspaper article that the Philippines goverment were going to offer a bounty to anyone informing on anyone operating a business illegally online similar to overstayers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thunderegg you'd be amazed at how fast time goes by as we get older and that social security check kicks in. I agree with you, I spent most of my life working on aircraft and with tools and tried the call center for 7 years I was in agony I think that's what gave me anxiety, good luck in what ever you do, if you are serious and it looks good right now, nice photos then make sure you work out your immigration issue's they will be many especially if you are not prepared.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

thunderegg said:


> Offhand, it sounds like I'm pretty well still stuck, even if it's a U.S.-based remote job I'm trying to get on with. Damn her for falling "ass-over-tea-cup" in love with me. (Kidding, of course.. but she started it.  ) Even she has a very long way to go in the eyes of the almighty government to be able to go anywhere. At least _she's_ young and employed.
> 
> As far as jobs here are concerned: Yes, I have considered mining and/or oil jobs, but for once in my life I'd like to do something a little easier on myself _with the exception of call centers- YUCK!_ I like to help people, but not in that capacity. Tried it for three months, and all I got was a huge raging headache.
> 
> ...


dont let emotions play a part in your decision with a woman and life. I realize with a filipina,easier said than done!!!!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree with Lefties43332...Do not let emotions dictate what you decide in life, this is a very big step, look at everything realistically...however, with that said, if the two of you truly love each other and are meant to be together, things will work out for you! A good solid relationship has a way of making unsurmountable objects easier to overcome!

I know money is tight right now but you should really think very hard about making another trip here to spend time with your Filipina girlfriend and her family. One short trip cannot and will not really tell you much of anything. Spend as much time as you can with her and her family before you make a concrete decision with your future. This is advice that any ExPat will give you.

Research, check and then double check everything. Do as much as possible to make everything happen while you are still in the US because it will certainly be more difficult to do after you arrive here...particularly if you will be located in Mindanao.

Make sure you are doing everything legitimate no matter what it is. Not only will you be dealing with the US Government, Passports, Visa's, Taxes for your English teaching job working on the internet and travel abroad, but you will also be dealing with a foreign government, immigration issues and potentially some corrupt officials from time to time...all of which could put a damper in your best made plans.

Be cautious, be careful and most of all be grateful for the opportunities that await you...

Welcome to the Forum and I hope your dreams of living here in the Philippines come true.


----------



## thunderegg (Mar 25, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I know money is tight right now but you should really think very hard about making another trip here to spend time with your Filipina girlfriend and her family. One short trip cannot and will not really tell you much of anything. Spend as much time as you can with her and her family before you make a concrete decision with your future. This is advice that any ExPat will give you.


This was my original plan right after I came home. (It was such a great experience, I didn't _want_ to come home.) Little by little.. trying to get back there again. Working for a cleaning company, keeping to the basics, and still it's quite a challenge just affording the airline ticket. On my first trip, I was fortunate as I had a chunk of tax refund to work with.  Not so, this year.

I appreciate the great responses.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Only safe way to make it here would be to research on how to marry her and then get all original documents, come back to the states and route all your paperwork through the Philippine Consulate that controls your state, hopefully she's never been married before, there's no divorce or it's very hard and expensive to get an annulment. Go back to work while your working on your 13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa through marriage and once it's granted come on back here and then apply for your Immigrant card in Manila, you'll have to make another trip 2 weeks - 2 months for the I-Card from Davao unfortunately it's not a one day process.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

thunderegg said:


> This was my original plan right after I came home. (It was such a great experience, I didn't _want_ to come home.) Little by little.. trying to get back there again...


Someone in another forum was asking 'how did you decide it was time to make the move'? The common answer was that there was no decision - this became home, and going back to the old country was a chore... Sounds like you are about there ha ha

But... finances have to be taken seriously too. I quit work at 48, moved here a few months later (at 49). Been here 3 years and love it. Only 3 more years until I can retire! I am lucky enough to be a disabled vet. Not 100%, but almost enough to live on. I should write the book on how *not* to retire overseas. lane:

I was coming over here anyway - not for a girlfriend (well, not one in particular). I did meet a girl online, through a common friend. Since I was already planning the move, meeting her was just a bonus...ended up marrying her, too. It is going well enough, but the finances are very tight. VERY tight. 

Oh, I know a couple YouTubers that make decent enough money just on YouTube. $600 - $800 a month ain't bad. Wish I had an extra $600 a month.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Give DynCorp a call & see if they have a Job for you here. A friend mentioned he saw that DynCorp has 29 U.S Citizen Job Openings for the Philippines posted. You can view them here. 
https://dyncorp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl A couple of the jobs like food service & MWR look like they require limited skills & no clearance required. 

He also mentioned DynCorp may be also be one of the Contractors who will be hiring U.S Citizens for the 5 EDCA locations in The Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dyna Corp*



pakawala said:


> Give DynCorp a call & see if they have a Job for you here. A friend mentioned he saw that DynCorp has 29 U.S Citizen Job Openings for the Philippines posted. You can view them here.
> https://dyncorp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl A couple of the jobs like food service & MWR look like they require limited skills & no clearance required.
> 
> He also mentioned DynCorp may be also be one of the Contractors who will be hiring U.S Citizens for the 5 EDCA locations in The Philippines.


Thanks for the idea, I'll try this again, last time I filled out an online resume they sent it to the states because I'm a US Citizen and it seemed like they were looking for Philippine citizens and a lower pay scale so Dyna Corp sent my last resume to states, never heard anything.


----------



## thunderegg (Mar 25, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Only safe way to make it here would be to research on how to marry her and then get all original documents, come back to the states and route all your paperwork through the Philippine Consulate that controls your state, hopefully she's never been married before, there's no divorce or it's very hard and expensive to get an annulment. Go back to work while your working on your 13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa through marriage and once it's granted come on back here and then apply for your Immigrant card in Manila, you'll have to make another trip 2 weeks - 2 months for the I-Card from Davao unfortunately it's not a one day process.


I'm being very cautious about that avenue. No, she's never been married. I learned a lot from my last 17 year marriage. My current priority is getting my own foundation solidified.. mainly finances, finding better employment and obtain certification training in something I am good at and _enjoy doing for once in my life_. There is a lot I have to prove to the "powers that be". I am in full reset mode at the moment.

We love each other very much, but there is still much more to learn. She is also trying to solidify her standing there in Davao, on her own, with next to no family help. She has never asked me for anything in the year+ we have known each other. We're both poor in our respective economies. I definitely know she's not after my wallet (not much in it  ). I have a lot of respect for her...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mindanao (Davao)*



thunderegg said:


> I'm being very cautious about that avenue. No, she's never been married. I learned a lot from my last 17 year marriage. My current priority is getting my own foundation solidified.. mainly finances, finding better employment and obtain certification training in something I am good at and _enjoy doing for once in my life_. There is a lot I have to prove to the "powers that be". I am in full reset mode at the moment.
> 
> We love each other very much, but there is still much more to learn. She is also trying to solidify her standing there in Davao, on her own, with next to no family help. She has never asked me for anything in the year+ we have known each other. We're both poor in our respective economies. I definitely know she's not after my wallet (not much in it  ). I have a lot of respect for her...



Good luck thunderegg, hope that you get back on your feet, if they have no family property there's no need to stay in that region but If the opposite is true, you might need to remain in Davao. :noidea:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There is a Corporation called Liberty Call LOGIX that is hiring based on the expansion expected between the US & PH agreement. Their website is </title> <title>Liberty Call Logix – Land, Sea and Air Logistics Services . They may have something for you. This is not the person who contacted me , but the Director is a man named Robert E. Chester. They are based in Subic and I don't know if they have other places of business.

I have been approached to do some instruction in Aircraft Manufacturing & Maintenance based on my past( I don't even know how they found out about me) but won't as I am 77 and already draw 2 pensions, plus I'm starting to slow down some and don't desire to live any closer to Manila than I am now.

Fred


Gene: Don't know if this is a legal post. Delete if necessary. Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> There is a Corporation called Liberty Call LOGIX that is hiring based on the expansion expected between the US & PH agreement. Their website is </title> <title>Liberty Call Logix – Land, Sea and Air Logistics Services . They may have something for you. This is not the person who contacted me , but the Director is a man named Robert E. Chester. They are based in Subic and I don't know if they have other places of business.
> 
> I have been approached to do some instruction in Aircraft Manufacturing & Maintenance based on my past( I don't even know how they found out about me) but won't as I am 77 and already draw 2 pensions, plus I'm starting to slow down some and don't desire to live any closer to Manila than I am now.
> 
> ...


Good post Fred and no problem as the poster is looking for information


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bob chester is a retired navy chief and a personal friend... he does very very little hiring.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dont know how to edit from the mobile app so ill just add this. Bob is retired master chief and also in his 70's. He employs mostly filipinos and not many at that. He has been in rp since Marcos reign. He was climbing mango trees during curfew bcoz wife was pregnant and craving mangoes.


----------



## thunderegg (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, it seems the God above has other plans for me. Again, thanks for the replies and the ideas. 

I finally had time to catch up on this thread today. Just over a month ago, I finally landed a job, some of it _literally_ next to my house here in eastern Oregon. A solar energy contractor just started putting up some substantial solar farms in and around this area, and I got hired on with a security company as a guard for a few sites. The need was apparently _very_ immediate- they wanted to hire me on the spot at my interview out in the field. The pay is decent (I'm very low maintenance and not in debt), and the benefits are, so far, great. 

The savings are what I really enjoy. I went from commuting 120+ miles a day, six days a week, down to half the distance (sometimes no distance at all because one solar plant is about 100 yards west of my house), and half the work days. I now work two 11's and a 13. Just a three day condensed work week, in effect. 

I'm still holding on to my old cleaning job, although I have reduced that workload down to the buildings closer to home. It's my insurance policy in case things go south in this precarious economy.

This, of course, upends my previous thoughts of living and working abroad. Those thoughts came from the hopeless situation I was in. I think "the Man above" was looking out for me on this one.

And this brings me to us.. Michelle and me. Now that my employment and financial standing are on their way to becoming something more solidified over the long term, I hope this will make possible our dream of being together at long last. Over this past month, we have had many discussions about her coming here, and it has evolved into talking about marriage.

My main point I made to her was patience. Now that things have changed for the better (and hopefully it stays that way  ), I have the capacity to visit her in Davao a few more times. This coming January is looking good for a next trip. By that time, we will have known each other for two years. I also have the good fortune of bringing a friend of mine with me whom I have known since childhood. He was born west of Manila, and currently is a federal marshal out of D.C.

So, again, thanks everyone for the great replies and ideas. As she and I go along, I'm sure I'll be back on here with more questions.

- Phil


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Great to hear Phil.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

That is good news, Phil. If you come to the Philippines you want it to be under your own terms, not because you are out of options and this seems the best bet, because rarely under those circumstances do things work out.

Enjoy the work and the savings!


----------

